# Lindy Rigs - Everything You Need to Know



## Gary_Ziemer (Apr 2, 2011)

If using a hook and minnow on a lindy rig,will the minnow just lay on the bottom if your not moving your bait? Can the minnow swim freely on a 2 ft. leader, and how far up will the minnow be able to swim? Thanks for the feed back


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Normally the minnow will swim to the bottom, but you can use a floater to keep the minnow elevated.


----------

